# Printing on Orange shirt



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a customer that wants sublimation on bright strong orange shirt. He wants a softball, yellow ball, red eyes, black writing. I tested on piece of Orange material, but wasn't as bright an orange, yellow of ball showed up little bit. I told customer the way sublimation works, shirt color is base color and if you want true colors to have it silk screened. He doesn't like silk screen.
My question is this, is there a way to brighten the yellow on the ball to print on the orange shirt? It's a lot of time to keep testing, and I don't want to use the actual shirt because too expensive. Customers don't realize how Time consuming process can be and although I should charge for artwork, I don't 
Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

The problem is dye sublimation inks are semi transparent so any bright color shirts will show through except black ink usually. If you are able to line the design up perfectly you could try pressing twice although I would not recommend because any movement can cause double lines. The best thing for what your customer wants is to find a company that uses water based inks, this will give them the feel they desire and the colors will come out nice and strong. The only other thing I can think of is to try adding a small amount of red and some green to your graphic to get a stronger yellow, not a tested theory though.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Tell your customer to ball can't be bright yellow on a Neon orange shirt. Tell him you can do a all over print job and the ball can be neon yellow and the shirt can be printed neon orange.

Double printing will not work.


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

Or if your going to do an all over print and start with a white shirts you can make both the orange and bright yellow.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

He's not going to get it done anywhere else without one of the following:
1.A white water-based silk screened background then sublimate onto that.
2 A full colour print from scratch using *white shirt.*

Some customers just needs to be told the upfront truth. Sublimation can only be done on white Polyester material.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Brian, tell me more about option 1. Never heard that one. Intrigued. 

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I should have said "white polyester base" instead of 'water based white.' Don't think that subli will print on water based white.
So he only has one option with sublimation. My apologies.
He could try heat transfer with two step paper though.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

This doesnt answer the question but might give you some ideas on colors to try.
[media]http://kimstryker.com/uploads/Kim_Stryker_Rules_Were_Made_to_be_Broken.pdf[/media]


----------

